# Tattooed fish



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got home from Pet Supermarket, and they had tattooed Parrot fist there! It was horrible, looking at the fish swimming around with what was supposed to be an 'M' or something on their sides! They also had a tank with farowella catfish in it, but two were dead and only one was alive! They had a tank with two archer fish in it, but one's tail was covered in fungus! They had a lung fish in a little 2 gallon clear plastic bucket in the middle of a 40 gallon fancy goldfish tank! I will never buy any fish from this store unless I absolutely have to! They almost take worse care of their fish than one Walmart I visited, where the dead goldfish bodies had stuck together on the surface to make a raft of about 20 fish!:-( These large chains need someone to tell them to get their act together, or they will either be fined or closed down!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Seen the tattooed Tetra before...but Parrot is new to me...its sickening but obviously its selling otherwise they'd not do it some SOME folks must really love tattooed fish.....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never seen "tattooed" parrots before, meaning the type with actual designs tattooed on their sides. I've only seen white balloon mollies that were tattooed.

I've seen a ton of dyed parrots though. Purple, green, blue, etc. Most of the regular red/orange ones are actually dyed as well, to make the orange coloration stronger. That's why adult parrots are rarely as bright as the younger ones: the dye fades with time.

It's a horrible practice, if you ask me. Usually if I go to a store with dyed/tattooed fish, I point out to whoever looks most in charge that their fish are dyed/tattooed and explain that this is cruel to the fish. If they're ignorant of the practice, I cross my fingers and hope that they'll rethink their next fish order. If they're aware of it yet don't care, I tell them I'm taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> I've never seen "tattooed" parrots before.


A LFS nearby me has a tank of tattooed parrots (they are sporting bright red "lips") and it's disgusting. Needless to say I do not shop there.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, a mom and pop LFS near here sell tattooed parrots...they have a W on the side of them....why 'w'? i dunno, but it makes me sad....


----------



## McNertney (Feb 22, 2010)

My last roomate had 2 Tatted Giant gouramis'
YouTube - Moving Egor
you cant really see very well but there is 2 green diamonds on both sides


----------



## Corona (Feb 17, 2010)

I was at a pretty shady petstore earlier this evening and saw a tank full of tattooed fish. It made me sad just looking at them. There were ones with stars, and hearts, and others with just dots all over them. Poor fish.


----------



## Gambit (Feb 22, 2010)

ok so i googled this in shock and here is a pic i found. this is just too sad!!









For some reason i find this to be about the most disturbing thing in the world... FISH ARNT MENT TO LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yikes, that is truly atrocious. Not only were these fish tortured to end up that way, but that tattoo job looks absolutely hideous. I have no idea why anyone in his right mind would find fish that look like a two year old drew on them with crayons would be desirable.


----------

